# The Golden-skinned stranger



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

In the Eye of Terror sourcebook it's written that Abaddon the Despoiler was led to the demon sword Drach'nyen by a golden skinned stranger. Is there any chance that this stranger is the Deciever. Isn't it stated that the Deciever had a hand in getting Abaddon to initiate the Gothic Wars. Maybe he gave him the sword to ingratiate himself to the Despoiler and show his usefulness. I hope I'm not the last horse to cross the finish line with this assumption, but I'd like to read your feedback on this idea.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, its generally presumed that the 'Golden-Skinned Stranger' was the C'tan Deciever.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

To gain Abaddon`s favour?! Are you high? :laugh: No offense.

The Deceiver led him to the swprd because the Despoiler`s success was crucial to the Deceiver`s own scheme, to place the blackstone fortresses beyond the reach of the eldar. These devices are the only weapons that can kill a c`tan.

Pah! What god would seek to appease a mortal? If not for the Deceiver, Abaddon would have fallen long ago, that sword is his ticket to maintaining power. In fact, that whole war was engineered by our shiny friend...:wink:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lorgar had golden skin......


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lorgar was not a stranger...


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

But he was certainly strange...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

...can`t dispute that.

I still doubt it was him though. Seems to me Lorgar would have kept the blade himself. I mean, clever schemes are good and all, but that would have been a pretty sweet deal to just give to someone else.

Maybe if it was Lorgar, then the sword is a sort of "Trojan horse" that`s set to go off when the black crusade finally succeeds? It would be so like an evil mastermind to let someone else do all the leg work, and that just has "Word Bearer" written all over it...

But I still say Deceiver.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The deceiver seems way more possible.

However, I just... I dunno... kind of don't like the idea of the C'tan cooperating in such a way... it doesn't seem very much like them...

I just have a feeling that there should be more to that situation than a simple added influence by the deceiver, just so that the blackstone fortresses aren't in Eldar hands...

It seems far beneath the powers of the deceiver to need a mortal. Something about it just doesn't fit.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Deceiver is the weakest c`tan. He can`t muscle his way around like the others can.

This move has his signature all over it, he has operated in this manner since the dawn of time.

Which has made him very, very good at it.:victory:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Lorgar had golden skin......


Correct. Though strange.



> "Ahriman did not answer, having renewed his aquaintance with the Word Bearers' gold-skinned primarch...


"- A Thounsand Sons Pg. 194


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Lorgar had golden skin......


Well cmon to be fair it wasn't that he actually had gold Skin. He used to just cover himself in gold leaf or something.....

....what a Pervert.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Lorgar had golden skin......





Serpion5 said:


> Lorgar was not a stranger...





Baltar said:


> But he was certainly strange...





Serpion5 said:


> ...can`t dispute that.


:grin:



Baltar said:


> It seems far beneath the powers of the deceiver to need a mortal. Something about it just doesn't fit.


Nah, the Deciever is a bit of a dunce. By far the weakest C'tan, therefore feels the need to compensate with schemes and decieving.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The deciecer is the least physically strong, but it could be argued that he is the most powerful of the c'tan. He did lock the others away, very nearly killing the nightbringer. And was one of the primary archetects of the nectrontyr becoming necrons.

Did abbadon ever meet Lorgar? May be a ploy as all deamon weapons are effectivly ticking time bombs


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Nah cant be Lorgar.. after ascending to demon-hood im pretty sure his beautiful golden skin is gone. :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Nah cant be Lorgar.. after ascending to demon-hood im pretty sure his beautiful golden skin is gone. :grin:


Well hes been locked up in the Templum Inficio for a few millennia, doesn't mean hes 'gone' though.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

He's still got gold skin, but even so, he's too busy getting fat and soft on his daemon world.

But yeah, it's generally accepted that the Deciever led Abaddon to Drach'nyen, so that the Warmster could get a hold of the blackstone fortresses and keep them out of Eldar hands (or at least, that's part of his scheme)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe Ferrus just meant that Lorgar might no longer have golden skin as a Daemon Prince.

The Deceiver might be the weakest of C'tan but that's relative. he's still more powerful than any mortal creature- it's his charcter to manipulate, why should he expend his own strength to achieve his aims when he can coerce others to do it for him.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> To gain Abaddon`s favour?! Are you high? :laugh: No offense.
> 
> The Deceiver led him to the swprd because the Despoiler`s success was crucial to the Deceiver`s own scheme, to place the blackstone fortresses beyond the reach of the eldar. These devices are the only weapons that can kill a c`tan.
> 
> Pah! What god would seek to appease a mortal? If not for the Deceiver, Abaddon would have fallen long ago, that sword is his ticket to maintaining power. In fact, that whole war was engineered by our shiny friend...:wink:


Well I was going to add that the Deciever ingratiating himself to Abaddon would be in the same vein as a con-artist who convinces a victim that he's on the up and up. He's like here's a sword that might prove useful, and if you liked that there are these things out in the Gothic sector you would love. I didn't mean he supplicated himself before Abaddon and gave him the sword because he wanted to truly serve him. I figured only a douche wouldn't get that, no offense.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

shmabadu said:


> I figured only a douche wouldn't get that, no offense.


Tbh, I think that adding "no offense" to the end of an insult doesn't actually excuse the fact that it is an insult. It'd be like me painting my skin black and then claiming I was black.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Tbh, I think that adding "no offense" to the end of an insult doesn't actually excuse the fact that it is an insult. It'd be like me painting my skin black and then claiming I was black.


Look at the first sentence from the quote I was responding to, I tend to agree with you.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

shmabadu said:


> Well I was going to add that the Deciever ingratiating himself to Abaddon would be in the same vein as a con-artist who convinces a victim that he's on the up and up. He's like here's a sword that might prove useful, and if you liked that there are these things out in the Gothic sector you would love. I didn't mean he supplicated himself before Abaddon and gave him the sword because he wanted to truly serve him. I figured only a douche wouldn't get that, no offense.


None at all taken. I see your point now, that makes more sense.k:



Baltar said:


> Tbh, I think that adding "no offense" to the end of an insult doesn't actually excuse the fact that it is an insult. It'd be like me painting my skin black and then claiming I was black.


No, it doesn`t. It just adds that one is not deliberately trying to belittle another, just stating a contrary fact or opinion to his that may otherwise be seen as somehow personal. 



shmabadu said:


> Look at the first sentence from the quote I was responding to, I tend to agree with you.


Did I hurt your feelings? I`m sorry.:cray:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes Baron seemed to understand me, i meant that now Lorgar is a demon-prince its most likely his appearence has been drastically changed and he has lost the "golden affect" on his skin, his skin is most probably warped and demon-like... sorry if i confused anyone with my previous post


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

From the picture of lorgar as a DP (i think its in CV but can't remember for sure) he still had gold skin


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Barnster said:


> From the picture of lorgar as a DP (i think its in CV but can't remember for sure) he still had gold skin


Yes, in CV. But it`s such a tiny portrait. Golden skin, a few horns, no way to tell what the rest of him looks like.


----------

